Ask HN: Which companies have good engineering leadership? - strin
======
randshift
What kind of engineering? What is the standard of "good"?

I've worked at startups that have collectively made great decisions for a
period of a few years, and people left or changed their minds, and some of
those decisions didn't hold up. Some of those assumptions shaped code that too
difficult in the short term to change, and there was no political will to push
it through. Short term leadership was great, long term was less than great but
still good. For the particular company I'm thinking of, new engineering
leaders joined and things seem to be trending back in the positive.

------
rurban
I only know of Honda.

Their CEO came to us personally to look at the product we built for them, and
set with me on the PC. He was an engineer, and asked very interesting
questions. Later this product was used to win the next five Formula 1
championships. Unfortunately Honda had to sell it to Daimler.

